# Glass fiber cable outside USA



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi,

I would really like trying glassfiber audio cables between drive and DEQ2496 and between DEQ and DAC.

But it seems difficult to find american shops selling those to Europe...

Any idea about this ? :scratch:

Thank you...


----------



## sadhill (Apr 20, 2008)

I looked at their website, but it doesn't seem they sell _glass fiber _cables...

Thank you anyway ! Cheap adress !


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Do a search on monoprice.com for "Fiber Optic". That is what "glass fiber" cables are.


----------

